# Assassin's Creed Film: Schnappschüsse von den Dreharbeiten in hoher Auflösung



## David Martin (15. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed Film: Schnappschüsse von den Dreharbeiten in hoher Auflösung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed Film: Schnappschüsse von den Dreharbeiten in hoher Auflösung


----------



## Lobotomite (15. Januar 2016)

Sieht jetzt schon aus wie einer der ollen D&D Verrisse... wäre überrascht wenn der Film hier gut wird.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Januar 2016)

Möchte schon jemand raten worum es im Spiel zum Film gehen wird?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

Ezio steht afaik schon fest. Bei der Story zeigt meine Glaskugel noch einen dicken Nebel.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Möchte schon jemand raten worum es im Spiel zum Film gehen wird?



Ich tippe mal ganz stark: Meister-Assassinen gegen Templer auf der Suche nach einem Artefakt (Edenapfel?) und das ganze im Animus (Doppelrolle) simuliert


----------



## solidus246 (15. Januar 2016)

Natürlich soll man anhand von 3 Fotos nicht vorschnell urteilen. Aber irgendwie sieht mir das alles zu sauber aus


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (15. Januar 2016)

Und es sieht so sauber aus weil garantiert noch kein Filter darüber gelegt wurde der dann später in der Kinofassung zu sehen ist o__o


----------



## Orzhov (15. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal ganz stark: Meister-Assassinen gegen Templer auf der Suche nach einem Artefakt (Edenapfel?) und das ganze im Animus (Doppelrolle) simuliert



Das halte ich auch für plausibel. Ungleich unterhaltsamer wäre es aber wohl wenn man die Abenteuer eines etwas tollpatschigen Jugendlichen in einem generischen Vorort verfolgt und beobachtet wie in seiner Perspektive daraus ein heldenhaftes Assassinenabenteuer wird.


----------



## Amelius01 (15. Januar 2016)

Interessant. Ich denke, ich werde den Film mal mit Freunden gucken.
Aber auf jeden Fall finde ich dieses Bild am interessantesten.


----------

